# Probleme mit Programmierumgebung



## j_a_v_a_f_o_r_l_i_f_e_;-) (12. Mrz 2008)

Hi,

ich benutze seit neustem die Programmierumgebung "Eclipse". Hier habe ich nun folgendes Problem:

wenn ich im Standardordner arbeite (indem also gespiechert wird, wenn man nichts verändert), dann funktioniert alles, solbald ich aber in einem anderen Ordner arbeiten möchte kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

<project root> [in "hier steht dann der Projectname"] does not exist

woran liegt das? ich denke mal, dass ich den Pfad zu den Javadateien anpassen muss? Wie mache ich das?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mrz 2008)

*verschieb*
Kannst du mal genauer beschreiben was du tust? Ich verstehe kein Wort.


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Mrz 2008)

Kenne mich mit Eclipse zwar nicht aus - bin ein NetBeanser - aber es klingt, als würde er sein Projekt in den Standard-Workspace speichern, danach den Workspace auf ein anderes Verzeichnis setzen und wieder speichern wollen.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mrz 2008)

Den Workspace zu ändern, heißt aber immer Eclipse neu zu starten.


----------



## j_a_v_a_f_o_r_l_i_f_e_;-) (12. Mrz 2008)

ich versuchs nochmal genauer (und sorry, hab net gesehen, dass es dafür en eigenes Topic gibt):

ich hab mir die gezipte Eclipseumgebung auf den Desktop gedownloaded. Wenn ich nun direkt darin die exe. Datei gestarthabe und die workspace am Standardplatz gelassen habe (der am Anfang vorgeschlagen wird), dann hats funktioniert. wenn ich woanders hingespeichert habe, oder Eclipse erst auf ein Laufwerk entzipt habe, kam beim Versuch ein Applet auszuführen immer die Fehlermeldung... jetzt hab ich ein wenig dran rumgespielt um zu versuchen das wieder hinzubekommen, jetzt gehts kompilieren/starten gar nicht mehr :-(

Falls so ein Problem keinem bekannt ist, könnte mir dann jemand ganz allgemein sagen, wie ich ein Applet in Eclipse starte? Was ich also nach der Installation, bzw. dem Download von Eclipse an Pfadeinstellungen, Dateien oder sonstiges erstellen muss? Danke schon mal!


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mrz 2008)

Woanders hingespeichert? Was wie wo woanders hingespeichert?


> ich hab mir die gezipte Eclipseumgebung auf den Desktop gedownloaded. Wenn ich nun direkt darin die exe.


Wie? Ohne zu entpacken? Warum?

Vorgehensweise:
Entpacken -> Starten -> Workspace angeben -> arbeiten


----------



## j_a_v_a_f_o_r_l_i_f_e_;-) (12. Mrz 2008)

wenn ich Eclipse starte, dann fragt das Programm immer, wohin es speichern soll.

ohne entpacken hab ichs mal ausprobiert, und wie gesagt, es hat (ne Zeit lang...) funktioniert, beim entpackten hats noch gar nicht funktioniert.

die von dir angegebene Arbeitsweise versuch ich ja, aber klappt nicht :-(

theoretisch sollte es ja funktionieren, wenn ich dann (nach starten des Programms):

    - ein neues Projekt anlege
    - eine neue Datei erstelle, und die irgendwie.java nenne
    - ein Applet in die Datei schreibe (mit import und allem was halt dazu gehört)
    - dann auf "Run" und als Applet ausführen lasse

oder?


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mrz 2008)

Entpack es richtig, ansonsten liegt Eclipse in irgendeinem temporären Verzeichnis rum.


----------

